

Entrepreneurs Shouldn't Pitch Their Ideas To Venture Capitalists - mollylynn
http://www.forbes.com/sites/johngreathouse/2012/05/02/entrepreneurs-shouldnt-pitch-their-ideas-to-venture-capitalists/

======
evincarofautumn
Shouldn’t these things be obvious? Work hard, be persistent, have a clear
vision, treat money carefully, be constructively dissatisfied, and show that
you’re trustworthy.

~~~
it
Apparently they are not. The author says lots of people keep trying to keep
pitching the idea even after they are asked why their team is a good bet.

~~~
evincarofautumn
Probably because people are used to having to convince others of their ideas.
I guess it’s the difference between “why you should _invest_ in us” and “why
you should invest in _us_ ”.

------
mollylynn
Sometimes intense people need to be reminded of the obvious as the obvious is
too often overlooked

